# التآكل الغازي



## رشيد الخولي (12 مايو 2007)

أرجوا أن يكون هذا البحث مفيد للجميع
مع تحياتي

التآكل الغازي (الجاف)​ 
سمي التآكل الغازي بهذا الاسم لتمييزه عن التآكل الجوي ، و بالتعريف هو التفاعل المباشر ما بين غاز معين و سطح معدني ويتم عادة في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة .
و قد اختلف العلماء في موضوع هذا النوع من التآكل و هل هو تآكل كيميائي أو كهركيميائي و لكل من الفريقين حججه و وثائقه .
آلية التآكل الغازي : يكون التآكل في البدء كيميائي وعندما تتشكل طبق كاملة على السطح أي بانعدام التماس المباشر للمعدن مع الغاز الأكال ننتقل بذلك إلى التآكل الكهركيميائي .
*أولاً: التآكل الكيميائي *
1) يقترب الغاز من سطح المعدن بآلية الانتشار (diffusion) حتى يصل إلى سطح المعدن و عندها تتم عدة مراحل.
2) الامتزاز الفيزيائي (absorption) (امتصاص انتقائي) و يتم بطاقة ربط ضعيفة (5-10 KJ/mol) .
3) ينتقل بهدها إلى امتزاز كيميائي حيث طاقة الربط أكبر من (50 KJ/mol) .
4) يتم تفاعل كيميائي على سطح المعدن أي تصبح الذرات جزء من المعدن أي أنها تنتج مركبات .
5) يتبعها تشكل نوى التبلور مثل( fecl2 ) حيث تتشكل نوى خاصة به أو مثل كبريتات أو نترات الحديد ، و منتجات التآكل لا تملك نفس البنية البلورية للمعدن نفسه حيث تتبلور حسب بنيتها ، و تتوزع نوى التبلور على كامل سطح المعدن ويرتبط ذلك بنوع المعدن و شوارده .
6) تبدأ نوى التبلور بالتوسع حتى تتصل ببعضها.
7) و تشكل غشاء رقيق و يصبح المعدن معزولاً تماماً بواسطة الغشاء الناتج عن منتجات التآكل و لا يوجد اتصال مباشر للمعدن مع العازل الأكال .
تفاعل 
كيميائي

امتزاز كيميائي

امتزاز 
فيزيائي


*ثانياً : التآكل الكهركيميائي :*
إن المعدن محاط بالوسط ، و يكون هناك توازن ترموديناميكي بين المعدن و الوسط و بالتالي هنالك تشريد للشوارد المعدنية و لإلكترونات ، لكن في حال كان الأوكسيد المشكل للطبقة الرقيقة ناقلاً كهربائياً فإنه يحوي غيمة إلكترونية أيضاً ، و الالكترونات غير المرتبطة يمكن أن تنتقل عبر طبقة الأوكسيد إلى السطح .
و عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة ووجود O2 و الالكترونات و تقدم درجة الحرارة العالية الطاقة الكافية لحصول التفاعل : O2 + 2e- →O -2و يعادل هذه الشاردة شاردة معدنية ويفصل بينهما طبقة الأوكسيد .
O2+2e-→O -2

الأوكسيد

المعدن

M+

M+ M+ 
e- e- 


MO



و في حال كان معامل الانتشار جيداً أي أن الأوكسيد
 يسمح للشوارد بالعبور ضمنه و يسمح أيضاً لشوارد
 O-2 بالعبور ضمنه (مثل أوكسيد الحديد) فبالعبور يتم 
الالتقاء M+2 + O-2 →MO 
 و تتشكل طبقة أوكسيد لا تختلف عن الطبقة السابقة أي 
 تنموا طبقة الأوكسيد و تزداد سماكتها مع الزمن .

أما في حال كان معامل الانتشار غير جيد فتتوقف 
العملية (أوكسيد الألمنيوم).

يتم التفاعل حسب سرعة الحركة فإذا كانت O-2 أسرع فيتم التفاعل على السطح الفاصل أوكسيد-معدن .
أما إذا كان معامل الانتشار للشوارد أكبر فالتفاعل يتم على السطح الخارجي أو يتم ضمن طبقة الأوكسيد إذا كان لكل منهما سرعة انتشار .

أوكسيد التيتانيوم ناقل جيد للتيار لكن معامل الانتشار له رديء و لا يسمح بانتقال الشوارد ضمنه .
 
*العوامل المؤثرة على التآكل الغازي:*

_1) __الألفة للأوكسجين :_
 أي إمكانية تفاعل الأوكسجين مع المركب ، مثل سطح الفولاذ الذي توجد عليه كافة مكونات الفولاذ فلا تلعب العناصر نفس التفاعل مع O2 فهنالك عناصر لها شراهة أكبر للتفاعل مع الـ O2 و هذا مرتبط بـ : ∆G = ∆H – T. ∆S 
 ∆G سلبية ← سرعة التفاعل أكبر M + 1/2 O2 →MO + ∆G 
و قسمت الألفة للأوكسجين حسب طاقة التفكك :
2Fe + O2 ↔ 2 FeO 
4/3 Fe + O2 ↔2/3 Fe2O3
3Fe + 2O2­­↔ Fe3O4​يعتمد المبدأ على حساب الطاقة التي تنتج( 1 mol )من الأوكسجين و بما أن القيمة الكبيرة هي ∆H لذلك يمكن إهمال قيمة ∆S .
و يتم تقسيم العناصر إلى أربعة مجموعات حسب الألفة للأوكسجين بدءاً من المعادن النبيلة و حتى المعاد ذات الشراهة الكبيرة للأوكسجين كالتالي :
أ‌- معادن نبيلة ←∆H صغيرة ←∆G صغيرة تفككها سهل ∆H<50 Kcal/Mol .
ب‌- معادن ذات إلفة صغيرة للأوكسجين 50 <∆H <130 .
ت‌- معادن ذات إلفة قوية للأوكسجين ∆H <200 130 < .
ث‌- معادن ذات إلفة قوية جداً للأوكسجين ∆H >200 .
و هذا العامل ليس أساسي و حاسم . 

_2) __عامل التغير الحجمي (معامل بيلينغ بدنورت) :_
نقوم بأكسدة (1сm3) من المعدن و ندرس تغيرات الحجم و هل حجم الأوكسيد أكبر أم يساوي أم أصغر من حجم المعدن ، فإذا كان أصغر فإن حجم هذه الطبقة يتقلص و تحدث تشققات على السطح حتى تأخذ الطبقة الحجم الجديد و بالتالي يتعرض السطح الداخلي لعملية الأكسدة و تستمر عملية التآكل و هذه الطبقة لا تؤمن الحماية  
ox : رمز الأوكسيد ، m : رمز المعدن ،n : عدد ذرات المعدن في الأوكسيد مثلاً Al2O3 ←n =2 
فعندما يكون R<1 ←الأوكسيد أصغر من المعدن .
 R>1 ←الأوكسيد أكبر من المعدن و بالتالي يحدث انخلاع أو تقشر لطبقات الأوكسيد .
و بالتالي حتى تؤمن طبقة الأوكسيد الحماية فهنالك عامل أساسي حيث يجب أن يكون R>1 لكن هذا العامل ليس هو كل شيء فمثلاً( R=1.59 ) للبيريليوم تؤمن الحماية بينما لا تؤمن الحماية للفضة من الأكسدة .
_3) __معامل الناقلية الكهربائية و انتشار الشوارد :_
إن لم تكن طبقة الأوكسيد تنقل التيار الكهربائي أي لا تسمح بمرور e- عبرها مثل الألمنيوم فلا تسمح هذه الطبقة باستمرار التآكل الغازي و و إلا فتكون عملية اتآكل عملية مستمرة .
و إذا لم تنتقل الشاردة المعدنية M+2 أو شاردة الأوكسجين O-2 أيضاً لا تستمر العملية (أوكسيد التيتانيوم ) حيث أن أوكسيد التيتانيوم ناقل جيد للكهرباء لكنه غير ناقل للشوارد مما يؤدي لتوقف عملية التآكل الغازي أي معامل انتشار الشوارد فيه بطيء .


x : محور الدراسة ، Bi : حركية الجزيئات و لها علاقة بمعامل الانتشار Di = Bi.K.T 
Di : معامل الانتشار و يزداد بازدياد درجة الحرارة ، N : عدد أفوغادرو ، e : الشحنة ، Ci : التركيز ، 
Z : التكافؤ الكهربائي (سالب للأنود و موجب للكاتود) ، iμ : الكمون الكيميائي .

_4) __التصاقية الأوكسيد بسطح المعدن :_
بعد تشكل الأوكسيد هل زادت قوة الالتصاق ما بين سطح المعدن و الأوكسيد أم لا ، و زيادة الالتصاقية حتى لو كان ( R >>1 ) لا تسمح لطبقة الأوكسيد بالانخلاع و تعمل نوعاً من التراص مما يؤمن نوعاً من الحماية لسطح المعدن .
_5) __معامل تمدد كل من الأوكسيد و المعدن :_
في حال تناوب التسخين و التبريد المتناوب و في حال كان معامل التمدد لكل منهما مختلفاً فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى الانفصال بين طبقة الأوكسيد و المعدن مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار العوامل الأخرى ، أي أن الأوكسيد يتمدد بدرجة أكبر أو أصغر من المعدن و بالتالي ينفصل الأوكسيد عن المعدن و بالتالي لا تؤمن طبقة الأوكسيد استمرار الحماية ، و إذا كان معامل التمدد للأوكسيد و معامل التمدد للمعدن متقاربين فليس هنالك مشكلة .
6) مرونة طبقة الأوكسيد :
هل طبقة الأوكسيد مرنة تتحمل التغيرات أم أنها تتكسر عند أي تغير ، ففي حال كانت غير مرنة فإنها لا تؤمن أي نوع من الحماية ، و إذا كانت مرنة يستمر وجودها و يمكن أن تؤمن حماية المعدن من استمرار عملية الأكسدة .
_7) __درجة حرارة تبخر أو انصهار الأوكسيد :_
إن خواص الأوكسيد تختلف عن خواص المعدن فدرجة حرارة انصهارالفانديوم هي (3500 Co ) بينما درجة حرارة تبخر أوكسيده بحدود (780 Co ) فعند تشكل الأوكسيد في درجات حرارة عمل أعلى من درجة حرارة تبخره فإن الأوكسيد يتبخر و نفقد طبقة الحماية .
و درجة انصهار أوكسيد الرصاص منخفضة (200 Co ) و بالتالي في كاتم صوت السيارة مثلاً يكون الرصاص على شكل أكاسيد سائلة ذات ناقلية كهربائية عالية تسبب تآكلية عالية و تسرع التآكل العام و تقلل من عمر المعدن .
*النتيجة :*
من هذه العوامل نخلص إلى تقرير هل المعدن يصلح للعمل أو لا ، كما أننا لا نستطيع الحكم من خلال عامل واحد حيث ندرس المعدن و ظروف العمل .


----------



## يحي الحربي (12 مايو 2007)

لا شك انه مفيد جدا... ونامل المزيد
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في جهودك


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررررررررر
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
يا اخي الكريم


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (15 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير 
شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير وبارك الله فيك ..........


----------



## h2so4 (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير على الموضوع القيم كتيييير استفدنا منه


----------



## صفاء 2009 (30 أبريل 2010)

لاباس شكرا


----------



## العبد الجادر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفرجاني بن جواد (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا د. رشيد الخولي عالبحث عشان بجديات انا استفدت منا واااااااجد , بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا , ونتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد من البحوث علي الهندسة الكيميائية في جميع المواد . وشكرا*


----------

